# Finnegan makes AKC history!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Chagall's mom

*Congratulations* on this perfectly _spectacular_ accomplishment!:congrats: I have always known Finnegan was one of a kind, and as special as they come, but OMG, he's now a living legend!! The thrill of watching him run on the lure course is unsurpassed, matched only by knowing forever more Finn will be in the record book as the BIG RED POODLE WHO DID IT, best and first!! :first:Woohoo!! Way to go Finn!:star: Okay, Crystal, now breakfast AND dinner are on me when we meet at Westminster in February!! Oh what the heck, lunch, too! I am busting with pride and joy over your glorious red boy!! Chagall says he's psyched too, and so pleased to know his big red poodle hero is now everyone's!!:hail: Heartfelt congratulations to all the winning Bijou poodles!!:cheers2:


----------



## cavon

Oh Debbie, I think the tab goes to the champion!!! Minis course too you know..... just saying....

If anyone is interested in learning more aobut lure coursing for poodles or any other breed, here is a great website:

Lure Coursing for Poodles

Also, in the June/July issue of Poodle Variety, there is a great article on All Breed Lure Coursing. It can be found on page 128. You can look in the table of contents and see a thumbnail of Finnegan and I and our full picture is also in the article!!!


----------



## pudel luv

_CONGRATULATIONS_ Finn and Crystal !!!

You two put a whole new light on ... _RED'S RULE ._

Toulouse and Lautrec are cheering :cheers2: too ... HOORRAAAYYY !!


----------



## outwest

Congratulations! I love those pictures of wet poodles! Such a lovely bunch. Thank you for sharing their spectacular accomplishments. Poodles are so versatile- perfect is right.


----------



## 2719

Congratulations. I am so happy to hear that your fella made you so proud. Quite an accomplishment.

When I last saw you competing in Erin this summer I went home and sent in the registrations for UKC...it looked like a fun time...so thanks for the link about lure coursing.

Way to go Finnegan!


----------



## Underpants Gnome

Woo Hoo!!! Finnegan and Crystal do it again! I am so proud of both of you! You have to love the poodles. :adore:


----------



## papoodles

*Woweee*

Oh my goodness, Crystal!!!!!!!!! I am just goosebumping with excitement for you and your gorgeous Finnegan.What a fantastic accomplishment for you two.
Congratulations
Chagall's Mom- it would be a pleasure to chip in for a little treat for our very own PF Champions.I am planning on attending one of the show days....shhh.don't tell my principal
I was so hoping to meet up with Ora as well, but she sent me an email this morning that she won't be there..


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

cavon said:


> The Bijou Crew swept the rally trials all weekend and comments of "Those Perfect Poodles" are here again were overheard as we arrived at the rally ring from the coursing field!


 Congratulations to all of you!!! 
I met 2 Bijou Reds in Carmel at Poodle day this month, and they were Beautiful dogs! I actually struck up a conversation with the owners because of their great shade of Red! And I lost count of the amount of times people asked who Russell's breeder was because of his deep brown color, long legs and calm friendly disposition at only 10 months 
Good job and congrat's again!!


----------



## spoowhisperer

Beautiful dogs, with much talent and good temperaments. You've got to be so proud! Hard work put in on your part too for helping them become all that they can be!
Congrats!


----------



## Chagall's mom

papoodles said:


> Chagall's Mom- it would be a pleasure to chip in for a little treat for our very own PF Champions.I am planning on attending one of the show days....shhh.don't tell my principal


*Papoodles*: We MUST arrange to meet! I'll PM you prior to Westminster to let you know where we'll be. I promise not to say a word to your principal!! It'll be so worth it to "skip school" for this fabulous event. With Finnegan's latest incredible achievement, I think Crystal is flying so high she may not need a plane :airplane: to get to New York!! Hey, maybe we can lure Finnegan there?!


----------



## cavon

Oh how I wish I could bring Finnegan, you could bring Chagall and PAPoodles could bring her crew!! We could start our own little show!! Oh wait, we wouldn't want to steal the thunder from the WKC dogs - Ah, who am I kidding of course we would!!!!! LOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Hayley22

Amazing !!! Well done to you and Finnegan !


----------



## Laceypoo

Congratulations Finnegan! Poodles can really do it all, everything from therapy work, lure coursing and everything in between!!!!!! Finn, your beautiful, smart and athletic, too. You've got it all.


----------



## Maura9900

Congratulations!!! LOVE the pictures!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Congratulations Crystal and Finnegan on another incredible job well done! Steaks for a week for that boy! Good on you both!


----------



## minipoodlelover

I love reading about poodle achievements as much as I love seeing pictures of them! Congratulations to you and your beautiful boy - he is gorgeous and that color! ((((swoon))))


----------



## buttercup123

First of all your boy is simply stunning!!
He's the best looking out of the whole crew of them!

Congrats on such a big accomplishment!!


----------



## cavon

Thanks everyone for the kind words! Finnegan and i will be working on Rally over the winter and maybe some beginner agility as the lure coursing is done until the spring up here in Canada!!


----------



## roulette

Move over Clifford, there's aNOTHER big, red dog in town : )

Congratulations to you and Finnegan--lotsa hard work! Red Spoos are makin' some marks here lately..happy to see..


----------

